# Problem with TVUPlayer



## himalayasplaya (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys.. I recently downloaded the program TVUPlayer (http://www.tvunetworks.com/). I tried version 1.5.2 and each time i tried selecting a channel, it would load the channel. Then it would bring up an error message as stated below and crash:

TVUPlayer.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

Error signature
App Name: tvuplayer.exe AppVer:1.0.0.1 ModName:sockspy.dll
ModVer:0.0.0.0. Offset: 00002ae3

Any ideas on how to fix this would be wonderful.. I tried updationg to the newer version of the program 2.2. The same thing happens, except I dont get a nice error message, it just states tvuplayer needs to close now due to an error. It works on all my friends laptops, is there something i can do to fix the program..

currently i am using a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4134:
Core Due t2400, 2048mb DDR2, 120GB...


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you running BitDefender?


----------



## himalayasplaya (Aug 29, 2006)

yes...but im thinkin of switchin to panda cuz my university gave me a free copy of panda...should i?

wuts wrong with bit defender??


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Panda has a good reputation, and I see no reason to not to switch to a free copy if it :

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sockspy.dll&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## himalayasplaya (Aug 29, 2006)

i tried disabling bitdefender, and then running tvuplayer.. but it still crashed...wut about bitdefender causes the crash specifically? could it be an outside problem?...well im gonna install panda now...ill keep u posted.


----------



## himalayasplaya (Aug 29, 2006)

installed panda antivirus... now everything runs smoothly ...comp is running faster than ever now...bitdefender slowed me down, i wonder why pc-mag gave it a better review than panda..

THANKS sultan_emerr


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

